# White Perch tournament at ladue



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Me and a few others are entertaining the idea of a white perch tournament at ladue some time in August. We are planning the following: $10 a person not sure if there will be teams or not, top 3 or 5 get paid depending on how many show. the payout will be to the top teams either by length or weight(not sure yet), a big fish pot,and a most fish pot. Like I said times and date have not yet been determined. If you are intrested in participating please post so. Also any suggestion would be greatly appreciated. The idea of a tournament for white perch is still pretty fresh, so there are no guarentee's yet.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Will you have to keep the fish you weigh, alive? Or do you just want to take as many from the lake as you can to thin them out. Can contestants donate the fish to you to clean and give to a food bank or something? No sense in wasteing good meat. I may come over and fish it but i dont want to drag 100 fish home with me. I guess there's no limit on the most, huh?


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

I would be willing to fish it I would think you would want to judge this one on weight as i think ther might be just a couple fish caught lol


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I want these fish out of the lake, they are starting to become a Major nuisance. I was thinking of bringing a tank where people can throw there unwanted perch in, that way other people can take them too. Donating the meat is a good idea. I want to get as many perch out of the lake.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

I think this is a good idea for some fun but I dont know how big of a dent we could actually put in population there are so many of these things


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Might get in on that if it happens. Been wanting to get back on LaDue for a couple weeks now. Donating the meat would be a good idea. I know I don't want any. As mentioned I don't think we will hurt the population. They are there to stay


----------



## Shorefishin (Mar 27, 2009)

I am so in. Wish we could just donate these fish to a food bank or something.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Shorefishin said:


> I am so in. Wish we could just donate these fish to a food bank or something.


They wont take them unless they're already cleaned. Anybody volunteering to clean a couple hundred pounds of white perch?


----------



## Juwayne22 (Jun 10, 2009)

That lake is sooo infested with those little bass turds. Count me in the tourney! I cant even fish for cats at night anymore becuase those white runts hit my shrimp. Has anyone here ever fished under the causeway bridge at ladue? hundreds of dead white perch carcassess that people have just been beaching after they catch them...which I have no problem with.


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

I remember fishing there 8 years ago and they were bad. I went through 3 dozen worms for one walleye. It turned me off of the lake. 
They could make some good garden fertilizer.


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

chaunc said:


> They wont take them unless they're already cleaned. Anybody volunteering to clean a couple hundred pounds of white perch?


Actually, thats not always true. Some food banks have working relationships with commercial cleaning houses that cater to Erie commercial fishermen. We tried to do something along this line several yrs ago....very few guys participated and the idea bombed.

The experience I had was with Lorain Harvest for Hunger (if my memory is working) and a cleaning house in Vermilion. Lots of details to work out. You would likely have to deliver the fish iced to the cleaning house. The cleaning services were either donated or the food bank got billed for them. 

Just a thought.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Like i said I would take, clean, and donate unwanted perch. The really small ones might go to a farm for fertalizer. If anyone elese wants to help with the cleaning process I would appreciate that to.  .


----------



## Pole Squeezer (Jun 21, 2008)

Since when do white perch get treated like carp? Granted, they are a nusiance, but some of them are larger 8" plus, and fry up pretty good. If the fish aren't wasted, then a tourney would be great. I think the real problem at ladue is the predator prey balance is out of whack, not due to the white perch, but due to the low stocking of largemouth, and channel cats. It seems like the focus has been on the walleye. and the other species are neglected. My son and I fished under the causeway bridge last friday, and didn't catch a single white perch, actually we only caught 2 dink largemouth in about 6hrs of fishing.


----------



## silverbullets (May 18, 2009)

Ladue used to be full of slab crappie, I recall years catching them between 13-15" consistently on average. Recently all you catch are 10". Ever since the white perch showed up, the size and numbers have dropped. Ladue is a great bass lake. Just need to get out on the water.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Pole Squeezer said:


> Since when do white perch get treated like carp? Granted, they are a nusiance, but some of them are larger 8" plus, and fry up pretty good. If the fish aren't wasted, then a tourney would be great. I think the real problem at ladue is the predator prey balance is out of whack, not due to the white perch, but due to the low stocking of largemouth, and channel cats. It seems like the focus has been on the walleye. and the other species are neglected. My son and I fished under the causeway bridge last friday, and didn't catch a single white perch, actually we only caught 2 dink largemouth in about 6hrs of fishing.


The balance could bo out of whack but not from lack of stocking. White perch can eat a ton of fry!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Lemme know if you need any help Matt, I feel asleep on the idea, but it looks like there's some people that are interested. I'd help clean too if needed. I don't think this needs to be an all day type of event, mabey fishing hours from 10-2, 8-12? 4 hours should be plenty of time to catch plenty and it won't tie up the entire day that way either. Total weight would make things ALOT easier at the weigh-in, assuming some people might come in with 50+ fish lol........


----------



## marshal45 (Mar 8, 2007)

The good news is that you dont even have to target them for this tourney. Just go out and try to catch your favorite fish and you will have plenty of them to bring in for the tourney. For some reason, they always seem to hit the corner of my boat when I put them back into the water. I think they have a magnet on their heads or something?


----------



## bassstalker (Oct 6, 2006)

kristyfishon and i would be in 4 sure. we fish ladue often anyway. would this be on a sunday hopefully?


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

i hope on a sunday also


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I got jim at the baitshop to help with this, he has gotten permission by the ODNR to hold this tourny. so far we have planned the tourny date on the 29th of augest, we will be determining the winners be weight. There will be a big fish pool and most caught. More info will come as I get everything planned out.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

can we try to make this an evening tourney then i would love to fish this but have got to work on saturdays


----------



## Shorefishin (Mar 27, 2009)

Looking forward to meeting everybody and doing a good deed......clearing out a bunch of those pesty white perch. I've never fished a tourney, but no better chance than white perch. 

Thanks for working out the details on this one guys.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Im in give me and my brother something to do. aha


----------



## steve b (Jun 15, 2009)

I haven't fished Ladue in many yrs.. Dad-n-law brought his skiff up from Tampa, has 50hp on stern and an 80lb elec on bow. Are we legal to just keep main motor up ? Or no gas motor/fuel tank, period ? steve b


----------



## FishKrazy (Nov 24, 2007)

Steve your gas motor and tanks must b completely removed at Ladue.

I am in for the tourny, are we using live bait or artificial only?


----------



## steve b (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks for fast reply. Understand we are legal, at say New Lyme. Guess, LaDue, being a water source for Akron, things are different. How about Punderson ? steve b


----------



## steve b (Jun 15, 2009)

Never having targeted white perch...what would be good technique/tackle/bait ? steve b


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

live or artificial, which ever one you think would get the most perch out of there. Steve just fish with minnows or crawlers and pretend your fishing for something else like gils or crappie, you'll get them lol.


----------



## beakflowers (Mar 15, 2009)

I was wondering is there going to be teams or not? And could you give me the address to the nearby bait shop so i can get directions never fished there before thanks looking foward to getting some perch:F


----------



## Shorefishin (Mar 27, 2009)

beakflowers said:


> And could you give me the address to the nearby bait shop so i can get directions never fished there before thanks looking foward to getting some perch:F


Don't have the exact address but take Rte 422 and exit Rte 44. Turn north on Rte 44. The bait shop is on the left hand side of the road about 100yds away. The bait shop in on the corner of 44 and E. Washington. The boat lauch is another 200yds from there (east of 44 at the light)


----------



## bassstalker (Oct 6, 2006)

i never fished a tourny, im pumped, it will be fun and for a great cause.


----------



## 2percent (Jun 27, 2009)

Darn Its my daughters 1st birthday party the 29th So good luck guys Ill have to pass if I ever want to be able to afford fishing in the future lol


----------



## Fishmonger (Mar 4, 2009)

Any interest in making this a two day tourney? Sat and Sunday. I also can't make it on Saturday. 

Do these white perch go after corn or only live bait?


----------



## beakflowers (Mar 15, 2009)

Do you have to have a boat to fish the lake??


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

there is shore access by the boat launch and on the causeways. It will only be a one day tourny, we will be posting something soon.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Details are up in the Tournament Forum......Feel free to RSVP on that thread.  All the Guys that wanted Sunday, you got your wish!! You better show now!! lol


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

you guys should call the baitshop and make sure they are going to be open before 8:30!


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

MuskieManOhio said:


> you guys should call the baitshop and make sure they are going to be open before 8:30!


Jim opens the store earlier than 8:30.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

BigDaddy300 said:


> Jim opens the store earlier than 8:30.


Sweet thanks, just dont want to go out their and not have any bait...


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

just a bump on this thread, There is a sign up thread in the tournament fourm. Hope to see you guys there.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=125962


----------



## FishON32 (Jun 26, 2006)

Darcy Eagan mentioned the tourney in toadays fishing report in the plain dealer. There might be a lot of guys going now.

Wish I wasn't going to be out of town I know all the hot spots for them haha. My brother and dad are going to do it and my brother said we'll probably take a limit of eyes since we are targeting the white perch.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Thats funny cuz I know all the hotspots for the white perch too! lol


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

FishON32 said:


> .......... My brother and dad are going to do it and my brother said we'll probably take a limit of eyes since we are targeting the white perch.


Spoken like a true fisherman/outdoorsman!

Went fishin one day....almost caught an awesome buck! Trouble netting him.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

They put the wrong date in the Plain Dealer too. It's the 30th not the 29th. Isn't Darcy Egan a member here? Is Darcy his screen name, anyone know?


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Yes. You are correct.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Can we use dynamite?

Gawd, I hate those things. . . .


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

The use of Dynamite is not allowed


----------



## esox62 (May 19, 2006)

well ya know darcys uhh... darcy...lol. anyhoo..great idea..for those of you wondering about "buying or getting bait". you can catch plenty trolling small cranks..anywhere..! those dam things have almost ruined that lake..you cant even use live bait anymore for walleye as they pound it before it hits bottom..i like th e idea even if we couldnt dent the population..but we just may do that..lol. if im around i will show up..i was there today for the first time this year. prolly had 10 speed trolling for walleye. of course no walleye..if the foodbank idea works out, that would be great..to me they are like carp and a garbage fish..if they could actually be harvested for the bank , it would be a great cause to do the whole thing...! good luck to all and i should be there..luckymusky.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Told the wife. She's interested.
She figures a few perch rods off the boat could wreak havoc
on the white perch.

Lookout guys. 
She ain't called the _Perch Goddess_ for nuthin...


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

That pic should be framed and hanging above the fireplace!


----------



## esox62 (May 19, 2006)

that is an instant classic...!!!!!


----------



## groundedrsx (Apr 3, 2007)

*edit* read the tournament section

Also any tips on catching white perch? (I figured it wouldnt be an issue to ask since they are trying to be eliminated and the more people who catch them the better. I dont plan on winning, just want to catch some.)


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

groundedrsx said:


> *edit* read the tournament section
> 
> Also any tips on catching white perch? (I figured it wouldnt be an issue to ask since they are trying to be eliminated and the more people who catch them the better. I dont plan on winning, just want to catch some.)


They are everywhere. Just put a bait in the water and you will be sure to get bit. They really love crawlers.


----------



## groundedrsx (Apr 3, 2007)

I was out last weekend and didnt have a single bite off of minnows on perch rigs under the bridge and just outside of the bridge in 18fow. Just figures, last year we went for bass and walleye and got some white perch. Now we're trying for white perch and getting skunked lol.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

groundedrsx said:


> I was out last weekend and didnt have a single bite off of minnows on perch rigs under the bridge and just outside of the bridge in 18fow. Just figures, last year we went for bass and walleye and got some white perch. Now we're trying for white perch and getting skunked lol.


Thats the way it works! Try draggin some crawlers around behind your boat. Good luck!


----------



## wargoth (Sep 11, 2007)

steve b said:


> Thanks for fast reply. Understand we are legal, at say New Lyme. Guess, LaDue, being a water source for Akron, things are different. How about Punderson ? steve b


Punderson is electrics only, gasoline motors and fuel tanks must be pulled/drained. That lake is too clean to want to take the chance of a fuel spill.


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

parma will be the tourny guide


----------



## Daduru (Apr 14, 2004)

Anyone with some boat space need someone to reduce their entry fee?


----------



## Firefighter-Dadfishin (Jun 14, 2008)

Never fished Ladue just a question out there


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

nope. can't even have it on your boat or a gas tank


----------



## Darcy (Sep 8, 2005)

yep, D'Arcy has always been D'Arcy, far as I know . . . thanks, esox62


----------



## plsplns (Aug 21, 2009)

HEY guys I fished ladue and caught a ton of white perch last week. I'm new on here. I see most people want these out of here. I love these little buggers!. I'll take as many as whoever does not want them from the tourney. I am planning to come out and fish on Sat. Is there any limit on how many we can take, at least now while they are overunning the lake??? Got a good batch last night at edgewater park on Erie.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

I talked to Jim at the One Stop Fishing Shop and he is having a bait shop tournament on Saturday August the 29th. It is a go for sure. He wanted me to post this. He has registration at his bait shop. I think there are close to 20 teams signed up for it. His phone number is 440 - 834-2248

John


----------



## Shorefishin (Mar 27, 2009)

I went to the bait shop to pay my entrance fee on Saturday. I was surprised when I was boat #8. My guess, (and hope) is that many boats will be registerring the day of the event. I hope we get many more boats than 8-10. See everyone on Saturday.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Yeah we are in also, good luck to all.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

I had a partner and was going to fish the OGF event on the 30th but the 29th is not good for me.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

TIGGER said:


> I talked to Jim at the One Stop Fishing Shop and he is having a bait shop tournament on Saturday August the 29th. It is a go for sure. He wanted me to post this. He has registration at his bait shop. I think there are close to 20 teams signed up for it. His phone number is 440 - 834-2248
> 
> John


I kinda wish Jim would start having some of the tourneys that he used to run.


----------



## beakflowers (Mar 15, 2009)

Couple question whats a good place off shore to get the perch and can you sign up the day of the torney or have to do it before? thanks:F


----------



## plsplns (Aug 21, 2009)

It seemed the last time I was there, you could get a good bunch off the south side of the 422 bridge by the boat opening. however the perch move in large schools so like the other guys will tell ya ya gotta move around a bit.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

they are everywhere on the north side. Just drift a jig and worm.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

peple of the perch said:


> they are everywhere on the north side. Just drift a jig and worm.


Hard to do when he's fishing from shore.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I thought he was talking about a boat because he said "off shore" instead of off of shore. Also to fish the tourny you have to fish out of a boat.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

peple of the perch said:


> I thought he was talking about a boat because he said "off shore" instead of off of shore. Also to fish the tourny you have to fish out of a boat.


Haha I did not realize you looked so deeply into grammar and the wording of sentences...


----------

